# TICK TICK TICK TICK-BOOM!



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

. :arrow:


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

As your doctor I'd like to prescribe .5L of ethanol and the closest discoteque. Take one pill MDMA as needed.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh crap, I dont take hard drugs any more, I wonder why I put that in my post. :? Must have been subconscious.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Well the prescription for ethanol still stands. I'd also recommend that you to find a nice, fit, well-endowed male between the ages of 18 and 30.

As your attorney, I have to advise you not to drink and drive and to make sure that the bloke is over 18 and consenting.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Then two. Find two...or three. But if you get three, you might need another girl, too.
And, no, I'm your doctor, your attorney, and your investment banker. Sex and drugs would be an excellent investment in this market.
And no! I'm not recommending necrophilia!


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

egodeath said:


> and the closest discoteque.


I am not really a discoteque type of girl-Im 30 not 60! They dont have mosh pits.
And I didnt mean three at once either, one for breakfast, lunch, dinner and maybe Elevenses would suffice.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

If you got a problem and no one else can help


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

Maybe a trip to Ann Summers will help you for awhile?  that and a subscription to play girl.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

Laura said:


> Maybe a trip to Ann Summers will help you for awhile?  that and a subscription to play girl.


LOL!


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

Get a vibrator, take it to the holiday home and dream of that guy. Sounds like a good break to me


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

Laura said:


> Get a vibrator, take it to the holiday home and dream of that guy. Sounds like a good break to me


Doesnt sound like that bad of an idea to me either to be honest with you  LOL.

Not like the real thing though eh, maybe there will be some nice willing men around. If not a cold dip in the ocean should cure me of this affliction.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

lol hope they're nice men and not some random old smelly pervs.

P.S Lyns, if you could pick celebs to have a threesome with, who would it be?


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

Laura said:


> lol hope they're nice men and not some random old smelly pervs.


LMAO NO....No "random smelly old pervs"... NO thank you haha!



> P.S Lyns, if you could pick celebs to have a threesome with, who would it be?


I dont really follow the whole celebrity world so I dont know.

Generally if they are dark, a bit unusual, a bit rough around the edges, gorgious, have deep swooning eyes and a nice dose of bad boy about them then I will probably like them. I cant stand mummies boys. I like the mix of aggressive and manly yet sensitive and gentle.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

The title of this thread reminds me of this song:


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

I know which song without looking, a very irritating one! LOL I thought it reminded me of something.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

SistA HazeL said:


> The title of this thread reminds me of this song:


Me too!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

I must admit I do like Billy Corgan from the Smashing pumpkins, hes beautiful and a beautiful person.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

I am straight as an arrow but wouldn't think twice about doing any member of Queens of the Stone Age.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

You kind of remind me of Josh Homme in your pic! I would do him till there's nothing left of his... 







Very sexy!


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks! I promise I won't tell your fiance.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Spirit said:


> Laura said:
> 
> 
> > lol hope they're nice men and not some random old smelly pervs.
> ...


Rawr


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

LOL jesse. It didnt convince me.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

*(((((!!!RAWR!!!)))))*


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Laura said:


> You kind of remind me of Josh Homme in your pic! I would do him till there's nothing left of his...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!! What a hot looking man!!


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

I think *egodeath* is pretty good-looking too.

Just complimenting you


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

SistA HazeL said:


> I think *egodeath* is pretty good-looking too.
> 
> Just complimenting you


Why, thank you.


----------

